# Julianne's Full Moon Fertility Poppet Ritual & Spell + apple spell



## julianne (Sep 10, 2006)

This is different to the other, very quick, spells I've seen on here. This is what's known as poppet magic (you can look it up on the web if you're worried about it). There is nothing dangerous or harmful in this spell - quite the contrary - but familiarise yourself with it well before attempting it and feel free to change any wording around so that you're comfortable with it. Spells are all in the preparation, so give yourself plenty of time to do this. Think about what you'd like to have on your 'altar'. We're calling on angels to be with us, so maybe a feather? A little quartz egg would be lovely and very symbolic. Have a really good think about it beforehand.

What you will need:

You will need to set up a little area on a table. This will become an altar for the night. Have a chair ready.
A tablet or two of pure beeswax (depending on how big you want to make it, but bigger isn't better)
A pyrex bowl with the inside coated in cling film, and a pot of hot water that it can sit in like a bain marie
A square of nice fabric
One small silver candle and loads of tea lights
Incense or something nice smelling (preferable but not essential)

To Prepare:

Try and get everyone out of the house if you can, this sort of thing is best done without interruptions, especially if you are not used to it. 
Have a bath to relax you and still your mind. wear something loose and comfortable afterwards, but nothing with trailing sleeves because of the candles. 
Put chilled out music on softly (stuff that won't intrude) if you like. I heartily recommend Nigel Shaw's flute music (such as 'Requiem' or 'Dartmoor Roundhouse') at Seventh Wave Music if you can order it in time.
Light heaps of tealights and candles everywhere so that you can work with the lights out, but can still see what you're doing. 
Light the incense and waft it about a bit, imagining any bad vibes to be gone and welcoming in good energy.
Put the wax tablet into the bowl and put it in the microwave. Heat it in gentle increments until it's become soft and malleable, but hasn't gone to liquid. When you're happy with it's malleability put the the bowl into the warm water container, so that it doesn't cool too much whilst you are creating your sacred space. Place on the altar.
Make it all look pretty, dress the table in nice fabric if you like. Add things that say 'fertility' to you. Make it your space. 
Arrange the bowl, the candles, the incense and the fabric on the altar. Dim the lights.

The ritual:

Sit down comfortably in front of the altar. Close your eyes and spend a moment mentally visualising a beautiful shimmering sphere of light surrounding you and the altar completely (mine are usually pink with flashes of gold). This is your sacred space, your 'circle'. Concentrate on your breathing - long deep breaths that draw in some of the pretty air that surrounds you, and fills your body with healing light. Imagine it filling your womb with it's healing warmth, making it the perfect 'nest' for your baby.

Stand if you want, or stay seated if you prefer and repeat the following with appropriate gestures - visualising as you do so that their presences appear. Say:

*"Angels to my left
Angels to my right
Angels above me
Angels below me
Angels before me
Angels behind me
Angelic and family spirits be with me now,
and help me manifest my will"*

Take the block of wax and hold it in your hand. Hold it over your head, as though making an offering. Say:

*"From wax to living flesh
I name you my baby
I name you my darling child to come"*

Begin to work the wax, shape it. This will be hard work and will take time. Fashion it into a baby shape. It doesn't matter if it's crude and not a masterpiece, it's a representation of what you desire and it knows what it is. As you work it continue to name it, and talk to it, telling it how much you want to see it manifest, and how much you long for your healthy baby to be living and breathing in your arms very soon.

When it is done, kiss the wax baby and lay it gently on the square of fabric. Light the silver candle and repeat the following 9 times, getting gradually faster and faster. Put all your pain, your longing and your wishes into the words, this is your call to the universe, make it hear you. You may feel emotional at this point and cry as you repeat it, don't worry, that's the power being raised and that's what we want! Say:

*Lady Goddess I call to thee* 
Send my baby here to me
And so I call you three times three
As I have willed so mote it be*

When you have finished the Goddess chant, gently wrap the baby completely up in the fabric. Leave it next to the silver candle and if you can let it burn out naturally (when the candle burns out the spell is cast). If you can't do this then leave it as long as you can and blow out the candle out saying:

*"with my breath I send my wish to the Goddess"*

Now it's time to thank the angels and the family spirits for their presence. Say:

*"Angels to my left
Angels to my right
Angels above me
Angels below me
Angels before me
Angels behind me
Angelic and family spirits I thank you for your presence and your support. I bid thee farewell with love"*

And your spell is done. 

Once the silver candle is burned out - tuck the poppet away somewhere safe and dark. Come the new moon you can bring it out and light a candle, repeating any of the words above again, or say:

*Lady Goddess
Fill my womb with strong new life
and grant me fertility*

The beauty of having the poppet is that you can take it with you when you whilst you cycle. I took mine to Czech and spent time every day holding it against my belly and visualising the eggs and then embryos. I would chant 'grow, divide, thrive' in my head, and I felt that having the poppet there as a focus was extremely helpful. I've just had a BFP and I'm still using the poppet to focus health and beautiful development.

You could also take it with you to ET. You can either hold it against your heart and repeat any of the above in your head, or you can put it in a pouch (like the old mp3 players used to come in) and hang it around your neck and do the same. Portable magic!

You can keep the poppet to show your child if you want, it's part of your journey after all. But if you'd rather release the energy from the poppet after your baby is born then let me know and I'll write a release ritual for you.

* If you are uncomfortable with calling on a Goddess, then use "Blessed Mother...." instead.


----------



## Nikki France (Aug 29, 2008)

think this is a lovelt and wondeful spell, I love it!
I was wondering about doing it tomorrow, but I do not know where to get any sealing wax? 
I just thought it would be more powerful tomorrow, with the full moon and such. I am trying to think of something else to get to model my 'baby".
I will look in the supermarket today, as I think most carry the red sealing wax kind of stuff for wine bottles, I might try that?
Thank you for taking the time to post this,
luv Nikki X

PS the only spell I know of is the one with a terry nappy that has been used by a young baby (washed of course) although one that has been worn for maybe an hour without being soiled would be REALLY good. You need the vibrations of the new life. You then "wear" it yourself for the night of a full moon. You tuck in a moonstone on your womb and sleep in it for that night. You just a chant out loud, or in your mind that the vibrations of this young life will soon be inside your womb, or something like that!
Sorry, terrible explaination! luv Nikki X


----------



## julianne (Sep 10, 2006)

lol, not so sure about wearing a nappy, but if it works, hey I'm never going to be the first to knock it!

The wax isn't sealing wax, but natural beeswax, like the type you'd use to make your own furniture polish.  You can get it from some old fashoned hardware stores, or there's usually sellers on ebay that have it.  I like beeswax because it has wonderful magical properties of it's own, and I believe holds the intent beautifully, but you could use clay, or even playdoh at a pinch.  Most poppets are made with material and then stuffed with appropriate herbs, but I like the act of moulding and shaping.

Anyone doing this let me know how you get on.


----------



## julianne (Sep 10, 2006)

The other thing you can do is an apple spell - apples are hugely symbolic of fertility.

Take an apple (any type) and cut it across the middle (as opposed to down through the stalk) and expose the natural pentagram in the middle. On a small piece of paper write down what it is you want to manifest, fold it up and tuck it between the two halves, adding some of your perfume too. Drive two skewers crosswise into the apple (forming an X shape) holding it together again. Bind the apple with the ribbon of your choice. Green to me symbolises fertility, but you might want white for purity of intention, blue for healing, red for strength of desire. Whatever chimes best with you. Bury the apple, as deep as you can.

Obviously this will work best if you use some of the chants I've given you in the poppet spell - especially

*"Lady Goddess,
Fill my womb with strong new life
and grant me fertility"*


----------



## Nikki France (Aug 29, 2008)

thanks Julianne!
I don't know why I did not read properly and thought it was sealing wax, duh!!! 
I have just ordered some in France ebay, thanks for the tip. I love beeswax, it is useful for loads of stuff!

Thanks for the apple one too, but on my ground I think it would be a no no. My garden is on a limestone rock plateau, I can never dig a deep hole  
I will let you know how I get on, I have tx in March.
I will certainly a protection spell if I do get a bfp this time, because of what happened last time  
luv Nikki X


----------



## BudgieSeed (Jan 22, 2009)

So how long after doing this spell did you get a BFP?

Thinking I might try it .


----------



## julianne (Sep 10, 2006)

Well first cycle and I got a BFP.  One word of warning, I continued with the 'grow, divide, thrive' chant after ET, visualising them growing away - except both embies divided and then they all implanted (which is unheard of), leaving me with quads and a big headache as to what to do next.

Sometimes you can do too much magic or not be specific enough it seems!  So unless you want to increase your risk of ID twins (not a good idea because of TTTS) leave out the references to 'divide' after ET.


----------



## julianne (Sep 10, 2006)

Has anyone given either of these a go yet?


----------



## Bratt (Sep 21, 2005)

Hi,

I did the 'apple' spell the week before last   and another one from these posts on 1st May I did the 'Baby be Mine' with the ribbons   too early to tell yet as I don't start DR til next week but hey, I believe and any help from these is welcome


----------



## julianne (Sep 10, 2006)

Oh good luck!  Did you find it easy?  Is there anything I need to clarify?


----------



## Bratt (Sep 21, 2005)

I think I got it right, I felt weirdly 'peaceful'  I buried the apple as deep as I could dig in my flower bed and have now got my summer bedding plants over it and I feel really   which isn't like me at all
Is there anything I can keep doing that you can think of that may help? I am a big believer in all this, I always knew I would have problems TTC, I have a set of Tarot cards I've had for a good 20 years, and long before I started TTC (it's beeen 9 years now  ) the dog got hold of them, the only card damaged was the Empress which ended up with the bottom right corner chewed off, call me   but I think that was a sign


----------



## julianne (Sep 10, 2006)

I'm really glad you had a good experience  I think it's a lovely gentle spell, and it's the first one I was taught, so never forgot it.  You can apply it to anything, not just fertility.

While I was stimming I tied a white ribbon around my wrist, just to remind me to be positive and to believe in my own fertility, and to keep projecting that positivity.  I think once we start to buy into the idea that it's never going to happen because we're told we're too old, too this, too that blah blah - whatever, it makes it very hard for our bodies to overcome that, and then we scupper ourselves.

I feel very strongly that even though witchcraft isn't always necessarily going to work for you, it can certainly skew your chances in the right direction, and you might just get a miracle if one is being handed out - but only if you believe that it might.  It's all in the belief and what you project out.

As for the empress, look at it a different way, your dog chose the card that's most pertinent to you.  You love your dog, your dog loves you, so I don't see this as a negative sign at all, it's just one of those synchronicities.  Pity that 'attention' from a doggie can take the form of chewing, but at least it was only a corner!  Maybe you need to work with the Goddess card a bit, meditate on her and see what comes.


----------



## Bratt (Sep 21, 2005)

Wow   I never ever thought of it that way...........when I think about it the card wasn't destroyed, just 'marked' and hopefully the timing wasn't right for me before, but I'm trying to be as positive as I can this time, I also bought a beautiful piece of Rose Quartz that I am keeping on the shelf above our bed


----------



## julianne (Sep 10, 2006)

That will bring lovely peaceful energy.  Make sure you wash it regularly though.


----------



## Bratt (Sep 21, 2005)

Apartently it's good to put it in the bath with you?


----------



## bevvers (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Bratt 

I've managed to get some Rose Quartz I was going to get some from
Mia when I came across a shop in Chester the lady was really helpful
& told me about "washing the Rose Quartz" & leaving it outside on a 
Full Moon but I've not heard about putting it in the bath 
I've seen loads of advice about washing the Quartz but could you tell
me about putting it in the bath.  I want to do the spell I've bought but
am unsure because the next full moon is not until 7th June.  Does it
matter if I wash it now & put it under my mattress & then wash it again
with the Full Moon 

Bevvers


----------



## julianne (Sep 10, 2006)

It really doesn't matter when you do it, the crystals won't mind.  I'm sure putting it in the bath will be fine too, it won't do any harm.  There aren't really any rules for this stuff, it's all about tapping in to what's right and natural for you.


----------



## julianne (Sep 10, 2006)

bumping


----------



## suzzie (Jul 24, 2008)

Hi ladies,

lets Bump this thread up.


----------



## DippyGirl (Mar 10, 2005)

Next full moon is 10th November...


----------



## julianne (Sep 10, 2006)

Are you having a crack at either of these Dippy?


----------



## DippyGirl (Mar 10, 2005)

I am thinking I'll probably do something cos I might as well and cos for the last 2 nights the moon has been amazing (it was so big on Tuesday I actually thoguht that it was full).  I liked the simplicity of the egg in the saucer with the green leaves (I decided sage as I have some and I think that it is a powerful herb).  I'm not sure if I will be able to find bees wax before tonight, IO tink I know somewhere with bees wax candles and think that they might do.... but I am going to do one spell, I might take my moon stone and rose quartz for a wash in the moonlight too... I just hope that this fog lifts.
DG x


----------



## julianne (Sep 10, 2006)

Sage is very protective and wonderful for cleansing a space, but doesn't have any instrinsic qualities for fertility that I'm aware of.  This moon probably isn't the best one for fertility working, it's ancestor time, but next month you're good to go   The egg thing is very simple, but to be honest it's too simple, a spell is all in the preparation.  If all you have to do is run around the garden with an egg then it isn't going to be particularly effective in my opinion, it's why I've posted alternatives that are much stronger magic-wise.  The apple spell is easy, but very effective, and the poppets are another level again, it's what I did to manifest my babies.


----------



## DippyGirl (Mar 10, 2005)

Hi Julianne


I completely agree about the egg magic, was a bit too easy... maybe it is my catholic rearing but I thought I should have to do a bit more for such a big return ;-).  Add to that after two nights of bright bright almost full moon, on the actual night of the full moon it was cloudy and foggy.  I hadn't thought of the ancestor thing, other than it might be a good thing.


I found some pure bees wax on Saturday and I've got the poppet printed out and ready... next full moon is 10 December, a bit late for this fresh cycle which is a shame but maybe ok for FETs (I shouldn't write off fresh cycle already but you know how it is).  I'm going to read more about poppet magic.


I was telling DH about your story dividing and at one point having two sets of identical twins... it is a lovely story, I'm guessing that it must have been v stressful at the time but happy ending in the end.


DG x


----------



## Playdoh (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi,

I've just done the apple spell.  I wanted to do the poppet spell but our dog got hold of my beeswax  

I had an image in my head that I just had to tie the ribbon around the apple to cover where it had been sliced, I did this and then tied it in a bow.  However I noticed that the instructions are to bind the apple with the ribbon.
I know it's too late now as I've buried my apple between my Fushia and miniature rose (two of my favourite flowers as I thought it may help) but does it matter that I didn't actually bind the apple?  I scattered rose petals over the earth after performing the spell as I'm hoping that the childhood memories of rose petals may somehow help my spell to work!  

I'm in a bit of a tizz now and wondering if my apple isn't wrapped in enough ribbon


----------



## julianne (Sep 10, 2006)

It'll be fine!  The ribbon just as much about keeping it all together as it is anything magical. Doing spells is just like praying but with much more focus and purpose.  It doesn't matter what you do on the whole, as long as you projected your desires clearly.


----------



## Playdoh (Aug 26, 2011)

Thank you Julianne,

I have recently taken to being neurotic about everything   so your reply has helped put my mind at ease, phew!!

Playdoh


----------



## julianne (Sep 10, 2006)

By the way, tomorrow is a lovely full moon, and a blue moon (the second in the month) so a bit special.


----------



## Playdoh (Aug 26, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## rainbows_treasure (Feb 5, 2013)

Call me thick but whats a poppet confused xx


----------



## julianne (Sep 10, 2006)

A poppet is a doll for want of a better word that acts as a focus for the magic.  Most people associate them (erroneously) with voodoo and pins and all that Hollywood malarkey.  I find them most useful for healing and anything fertility related.


----------



## rainbows_treasure (Feb 5, 2013)

Where do i get one x


----------



## julianne (Sep 10, 2006)

You make it out of wax, it's all in the spell


----------



## rainbows_treasure (Feb 5, 2013)

Ok being thick again lol thanks huni x


----------



## rainbows_treasure (Feb 5, 2013)

Ordered all our stuff and it all came last week just waiting for the right time to do it we are both going do it together which Im glad...hoping it works is there a best time to do it? x


----------



## julianne (Sep 10, 2006)

Full moon is always best, but I would leave it for the next moon as mercury is retrograde (in Scorpio! Yeeoow!) which means that communication is difficult and open to misinterpretation.  Not a great time to be asking for something so important methinks.  I certainly wouldn't do it now, especially with crazy samhain energy around and it's strong this year (Samhain is the pagan name for Halloween).  It's very much ancestor time, not the time I would chose to try and encourage new life, it's all about looking backwards and honouring what came before.  Mercury goes 'direct' again on the 11th Nov and the next full moon is around the 17th I think, so any time between the 15th and 17th is perfect.


----------



## rainbows_treasure (Feb 5, 2013)

Thankyou hun gud job i didnt do it this or next weekend then lol xx


----------



## rainbows_treasure (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi julianne done the fertility spell tonight got abit carried away with the poppets.... we made four lol now just gota let nature take control xx


----------



## julianne (Sep 10, 2006)

Well done you!  Four is a heck of a lot of poppets, lol


----------



## rainbows_treasure (Feb 5, 2013)

Lol it is they are all asleep atm lol one would be the best any more wud b amazin xx


----------



## Artypants (Jan 6, 2012)

I did mine last night as well, don't think I did it properly though as I had to blow out the candle when DB came home early (he would think I am nuts if he knew what i was doing) so I didn't get the chance to say the little chant at the time of blowing out the candle. Hope I did enough!


----------



## rainbows_treasure (Feb 5, 2013)

Hope they both work artypants....i had a nightmare making the poppets was covered in wax and as for cleaning the bowl that tthe wax was in that was a challenge lol but ill do anything if its going make our dreams come true when are u due to start treatment im down for ec week 9th xx


----------



## Artypants (Jan 6, 2012)

Fingers crossed! Not until early next year, so a few more natural cycles until then!

Lots of luck xxx


----------



## julianne (Sep 10, 2006)

I'm sure it will be fine Artypants, it's all about your focus and where you sent the energy.  Think of it as praying with bells on


----------



## Artypants (Jan 6, 2012)

I tried very hard to focus and follow it but I felt really nervous leading up to it so not sure if things went to plan, one can only hope! I lit enough tea lights to light up Wembley stadium!


----------



## julianne (Sep 10, 2006)

In truth you could do it without any of the bells and whistles if you were disciplined enough, but having all that going on puts you in a special head-space and you give it a lot of emotional energy, that's where the magic happens   Although I have theories about the properties of beeswax and how it's inherently magical, so that can only help.


----------



## KaitsWishOnAMoonbeam (Mar 1, 2011)

Heya Julianne.. hope you're well.  I know wolf moon is this coming Thursday and was wondering if it is a good time to do the poppet spell?

Many thanks xx


----------



## julianne (Sep 10, 2006)

Not sure what sign this particular moon is in, but I don't think it matters right now.  This time of year is an excellent time for fertility spells, it's when I did mine   Nature is working away underground bringing spring into being, so you are completely working with the earth's natural energies.  Go for it!


----------



## KaitsWishOnAMoonbeam (Mar 1, 2011)

Thank you  Just needed to be sure nothing else was stirring timewise. 

Have a great 2014 

Blessed be xx


----------



## julianne (Sep 10, 2006)

It's time for me to leave FF, my girls are 5 now and I feel it's time for me to move away from the fertility battlefield!  I am leaving the spells for you to use, or not, as you choose.  I just wanted to just condense my advice on matters esoteric by using a comment I left on another thread.  So, from what I've observed over the years it's a case of determination and resources winning the day.  I've watched people I thought would never get pregnant end up with multiples, and that was because they went again and again, learning from each cycle and narrowing down what worked for them.  It really is a numbers game.  You may have to look at cycling elsewhere, look at your donor options, but stick at it if you can and find the resources to carry on for as long as is healthy for you to do so (both financially and emotionally).  And there is always adoption.  I know the desire to carry your own child, especially when you're young, but some day somebody might lay a child in your arms that you didn't give birth to, but you know without a shadow of a doubt that this child was meant for you and is absolutely yours and always will be.

A spell can't help you if the basics for a healthy pregnancy aren't in place.  You have to get all your fertility ducks lined up.  What a good spell can do is swing the odds in your favour if everything else is in place.  At the end of the day a spell is like a prayer, it's bending the universe a little in your favour, that's all it is.  All the bells and whistles are to get you in the right mind space to do that and attract that energy.  Anyone who tells you any different is selling you bunk, but they are usually telling you that so they can sell you something that *apparently* only they can do for you.  I'm telling you the opposite, that this is self empowering and you don't need anyone else to do it for you and you can't really do it wrong.  There are times when you can make it easier for yourself, such as doing it on a waxing or full moon rather than waning or dark, but even if you did it at those times it wouldn't be wrong or backfire on you in any way.  A spell is a prayer, a prayer is a prayer no matter when you do it.  Like acupuncture it can help and can't harm, but please don't get suckered by the unscrupulous who prey on those needing psychic reassurance.  

Good luck ladies and Goddess bless x


----------

